
[feature request] Ask for confirmation for flagging - dexen
Please add a confirmation step to the &#x27;flag&#x27; link. Right now it&#x27;s just too easy to misclick &#x27;flag&#x27; instead of the usual &#x27;parent&#x27; (or &#x27;favorite&#x27;) links when browsing sub-threads.
======
sp332
It's easy enough to undo, so we don't need confirmation.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface#Design_ru...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface#Design_rules)
[https://alistapart.com/article/neveruseawarning](https://alistapart.com/article/neveruseawarning)

